# Cavachon Rescue



## Bertie'sMum

Hi Dog people 

I usually only post in the Cat sections (although I do read some of your posts), but have a question that I'm hoping you can answer.

I have friends in Kent who are looking for a new furry companion - in particular a Cavachon. Do any of you know of any reputable breeders or breed specific rescues that they could contact ? I've suggested the obvious rescues like Battersea Dog's Home and the Dogs Trust but said that I would ask here as well.

They've had dogs before so are experienced owners; they also have a large safe garden and as they are both retired have plenty of time to spend with a new furry friend.

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## lorilu

Cavachon isn't a breed, though I don't think. Isn't that a made up word for a mixed breed dog? They'll really need to do their homework, people who breed designer dogs aren't usually very ethical or scrupulous.


----------



## Ian246

lorilu said:


> Cavachon isn't a breed, though I don't think. Isn't that a made up word for a mixed breed dog? They'll really need to do their homework, people who breed designer dogs aren't usually very ethical or scrupulous.


Is that actually true or just a sweeping generalisation (your comment about the breeders)? I accept that Labradoodles, etc, may not be recognised by the Kennel Club (though given the KC's setting if past breed standards and the results of that, I'm not sure that's necessarily a bad thing). However, I find it hard to substantiate your statement. Can you?

I might also suggest that any effort to breed out the breed problems we humans have bred in to dogs is to be applauded, surely, as long as the dogs are treated properly, etc? And King Charles Cavalier Spaniels are a classic example of that!


----------



## Vicbloss

Many Tears rescue have a number of King Charles Cavalier Spaniel crosses. 
Have a look here:
https://www.manytearsrescue.org/dogslookingforhomes.php


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Vicbloss thank you for the link I'll forward it on to them.


----------



## lullabydream

Ian246 said:


> might also suggest that any effort to breed out the breed problems we humans have bred in to dogs is to be applauded, surely, as long as the dogs are treated properly, etc? And King Charles Cavalier Spaniels are a classic example of that!


I think you are suggesting hydrid vigour diminishes the likelihood of genetic problems...it's not actually the case. It's still there and can be passed down.

There probably isn't many ethical breeders of those breeding cavapoos, that will health test, breed later in a CKC as advised. It's health testing that will and can help the breed, looking closely at lines and not out crossing. It's not as simple as that.


----------

